# Your favorite scent



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

What is your favorite scent?

I am ordering FOs tomorrow while there is 10% off and I have four I have to order and that leaves me needing to order at least one more to also get the bundle price off as well....so I thought I would try something new....


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I love Dragons Blood FO, when its a good quality. Only thing is its what the customers want not what I like. Tammy


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Of the new ones I tried this year....Brushed Cotton (customers agree) and Amber Romance (customers don't agree).


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

LOVE Lillian's Honey l'Octaine and for me Lavender is a great seller. but that is EO that I use.


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

Apple Jack n Peel - I cant keep it here. Moonlight path was a nice one, but I thought the scent faded too much. I also like strong scents so it may have something to do with that.


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

Pink sugar here or Oatmeal milk and honey. Those are my favorites.
Theresa


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks for the ideas!

I already soap Dragon's Blood and could kick myself for not having soaped it for Christmas. I barely have enough bars to fill the orders I have right now.
I'm ordering from Nature's Garden, which I am sure is a lower quality place, but it fits my budget and seems to be working for me.

Thanks!

Roseanna


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

I am a fragrace junkie!!! 

If I had $1000 to spend on FO's I would! :crazy

Love Spell sold great for me 2 weekends ago. I buy a lot from Aroma Haven. They has super speedy service. 
Lillian's Oatmeal Milk and Honey smells like you could drink it. So yummy!

I like the smell of Lillian's Cleopatra's Treasures but it did not sale for me. I used .7 ppo but it is strong!!!

Good Luck.


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

I really like my Love Spell Type but it does not sell that well for me. It is even a beautiful swirled bar. Ah well, more for me...lol

I ended up ordering the "Pink Sugar" this time around to see what it is like. I was already ordering Black Magic, Sandalwood, Gardenia (for Debbie's candles) and Patchouli.

I was searching through their selection and there are three scents I think I just have to soap...if only for label appeal!
You ready for this? 
Democrat, Idependant and Republican Fragrance Oils! :rofl
http://tinyurl.com/DemocratFO
http://tinyurl.com/IndependantFO
http://tinyurl.com/RepublicanFO

I'll order those when I actually feel like I have money to spend.


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

I did a show yesterday and sold out of Black Raspberry Vanilla and could have sold more if I had them.


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

BRV sells really well for me, too. Part of it is I push it though because I just really like it.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OH my chocolate/raspberry goes real good here forgot abt that.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

OH Yes, I forgot about one of my bestsellers, Honeysuckle. Real smelling FO and very addictive. Tammy


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Roseanna, I have soaped Natures Garden and I the ones I had are good. I have some soap that is a year old and still has good scent left. In fact, I had forgotten about them and ordered elsewhere a few months back and everything I got accelerated. Then when I needed to restock some scents I realized they were NG and they all behaved wonderfully. My next order will be with them.


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

I like Natures Garden as well. I do not think they are a substandard company at all. I have several scents that I will only order from them.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

BRV is a hands down best seller for me in EVERYTHING and I am not exagerating in the slightest. 

Honey did ok initially, but now not so much.

Rosemary mint, vanilla mint, and apricot freesia did really well at my last show...


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

This is the second year that no matter how much I thought I had put back of OMH with Lil's OMH but with the Honey L`Octaine added, that I am making OMH still for Christmas. It, Sandalwood, my Drakkar, Lil's Herbal blend of orange, cinn and clove Rice Flower Shea, coconut Lime Verbena and Dragons Blood (even in lotion) are my best sellers.

I personally use Rice Flower Shea and it's why that bar is so percentage high in shea, but I also use it now as a roll on perfume.

My new favorite and will be in my catalog is Cranberry Marmalade. Vicki


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

Yep I hands down love Rice Flower Shea, Sweet Autumn Sunrise, and Apple Jack and Peel.


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

The one I seem to be sniffing most this week is Eau de Buck! Oh! Am I in the wron thread :crazy :crazy :rofl

Tom


----------



## Gunnie (May 7, 2008)

:rofl


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Tom, the Oatmeal Goatmilk and Honey soap is specially formulated to get buck smell off...use it 

This is a family show, so I won't ask if the other bar has been a hit (what it was formulated for) yet  Vicki


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

:biggrin They're both REALLY nice soaps, thank you very much!! We're both gonna take the Leisure Learning soap-making class.

Tom


----------

